# Sanlucar de Barrameda aire- still there ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone used the Sanlucar de Barrameda aire recently ? ( Calle de Pedro Fernandez de Lugo)

We' ve heard various vague reports that it has closed and recently people have been moved on from it when they attempt to park there. It's in All The Aires so we' ve always assumed it is " official" rather than informal.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pretty please...someone must know the answer ?


----------



## Top Banana (Aug 28, 2016)

Grizzly said:


> Pretty please...someone must know the answer ?


If its this one, it looks to be still open


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks. This is, I think, the one and it looks quite organised. The rumour we heard though was that motorhomes were moved off not long after Christmas this year. The people who were taking money for parking there had no rights of ownership apparently and the police caught up with them. 

We hope to go next week, turning up fairly late, so don't want to find it closed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Update:

We went to Sanlucar de Barrameda in the car this morning.

We can' t find the place shown in Top Banana's video but we wondered if it is the sandy area right down at the end of the prom ( Avenida de la Piletas) which has about a dozen vans parked close to the river and near fishing boats. We can't see any services there however and they are mentioned on the video. We were told, by locals, that the police clear people from here as they are not permitted to park. 

The All The Aires aire, ( no.109 edition 4) , entrance in Calle de Pedro Fernandez de Lugo, on a sort of raised parade ground type area, is definitely CLOSED. However, there are about 20 vans parked, parallel to the pavement, in a square beside the closed aire along Avenida Calzada Duquesa Isabel. 

The " services" mentioned in the All the Aires write up consist of a partly lifted manhole cover in the pavement with a hose poking out with a tap on the end. No- where, ( other than the same manhole ??) to empty loo contents or grey water. If anyone does use the manhole for black or grey water then they will inevitably pour stuff all over the freshwater hose. Beside this manhole is a Motorhome Services notice with an All the Aires Inspected sticker on it. We were told, by users and by a local, that this is an official motorhome parking area but saw no notices saying so. There were coaches and cars parked there as well so in summer, the parking will be quite limited. It was full today by 11 am with someone parked next to the manhole, which was, as he explained, the last space left.

There were several vans parked beside the road in the streets off the front and they had clearly overnighted.

I have several photos showing both the informal area at the end of the prom and the parking in Avd.Calzada Duquesa Isabel but am using my tablet and can' t drag to thr relevant box to attach.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting post in Areas AC Facebook page today regarding Sanlucar. Seems the local council planning on developing a "proper" Area (Aire). 

*Link: Sanlucar Area Story*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks. I can' t read your link as I' m not on FB. Looks a good move, do they say where it will be ? I imagine the hotels and apartments surrounding the current one are fed up with motorhomes. The river front area looks good but too sandy for a reliable year round area without some form of hardststanding in my view.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks. I can' t read your link as I' m not on FB. Looks a good move, do they say where it will be ? I imagine the hotels and apartments surrounding the current one are fed up with motorhomes. The river front area looks good but too sandy for a reliable year round area without some form of hardststanding in my view.


There is a link to the full story in the local paper (in Spanish). Think it says the council are considering a number of locations.

*link to the full story in the local paper (in Spanish)*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you: looks like, as usual , a few campers spoiled it for those simply wishing to park overnight. Well done Sanlúcar for giving it another go and recognising that responsible motorhomers bring trade to the area. 

I can sympathise with those living around the area: it was rather intrusive !


----------

